# Grenade Clothing



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive been trying to find grenade clothing everywhere, and every website i go to only has like 2 things on it. Does anybody know any good websites or places to get grenade gear at?????


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

grenade doesn't put out a huge selection as I understand...

have you tried action village Grenade Snowboard Jackets: ActionVillage.com Snowboard Store


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

no i havent seen that website until now, they have a couple cool grenade jackets, but they only have like 11 things. Does grenade not really sell that much stuff cause its seems like you cant find there gear anywhere not even on there own website. ive been trying to find a website that had a lot of grenade jackets, but i cant find any. It seems like only the people sponsered by grenade can get there good gear because ive seen so many videos with people wearing sick grenade jackets and hoodies. Like all the clothes that they wear in the T.V. show Danny & the Dingo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

bump.................................


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea I've been searching as well....Iactually got mine last season for get this.... $39.99!! at MARSHALL'S!!!!! 

They had 2 one a more military style and I chose this one:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Yea I've been searching as well....Iactually got mine last season for get this.... $39.99!! at MARSHALL'S!!!!!
> 
> They had 2 one a more military style and I chose this one:


NICE, thats a good deal


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

does grenade even offer all of there gear to the public cause it seems like they make a lot of gear but you can never find it anywhere its really annoying.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

Save on Grenade Snowboard Jackets - Mens Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

In search for I said:


> Save on Grenade Snowboard Jackets - Mens Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


my best bud, and quite a few others learned the hard way that grenade gear is garbage and danny(or whoever runs his warrantee dept) wont back shit. kinda shitty, he was in that club grenade whatever bullshit too.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow that is interesting to hear...I haven't had a problem w/ my jacket so far...but then again its only a season old and saw snow 20-30 times...guess this season will be the deciding factor


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> my best bud, and quite a few others learned the hard way that grenade gear is garbage and danny(or whoever runs his warrantee dept) wont back shit. kinda shitty, he was in that club grenade whatever bullshit too.


Realy? Well I guess that's why they have no products. I just thought that some of there clothes looked cool, but the only stuff I could find that they sold looked gay


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't really worn any of their outerwear, I usually just wear the T's and gloves. I've seen some of their jackets from a season or two back and they just seemed kind of low quality.. which dissapointed me because I like their gloves.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

IMO, Grenade's quality is garbage. I was extremely disappointed in the grenade gloves I had. I've also hear some shitty stuff about their jackets, but I've never owned one.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have plenty of Grenade gear and haven't had any issue's with they're outerwear or mitts, but than again I have plenty of pants and jackets so I wont wear the shit out of them and I also dont spend most of my time laying in the snow.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea I haven't had any problems with my grenade jacket although like you said I don't wear the shit out of my jackets..bc I have a few...

Also I think the terrain is a factor as well if u are falling and sliding on icey slopes im sure that affects the jacket a lot more than a powder spill


----------

